# Curry sauce



## gail1 (Aug 24, 2011)

anyone got a simple recipe for this please
cheers
gail


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm lazy Gail, and my simple recipe is Patak's Vindaloo sauce from Waitrose! What I do though is add chicken and also bulk out with some chopped tinned tomatoes, onions and mushrooms and perhaps a chopped green pepper, and a teaspoonful of 'very lazy chillies'. Gives me about 6 servings which I can freeze and consume at my leisure!


----------



## Andrew (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi  I use the following as a general base for all curry type sauces / dishes

4 or 6 curry leaves
1/2 teaspoon onion and mustard seeds
1 teaspoon ground coriander seed
1 teaspoon chilli powder
salt
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon garlic
1 teaspoon ginger pulp
2 medium onions
coconut milk  or can of chopped tomatoes

I also keep in curry / tikka paste to mix with mayonnaise to produce dips

fry onions the onions until translucent
add all other dry ingredients   fry for a couple of minutes
add coconut milk or tomatoes?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 24, 2011)

*forgot the chillis*

I also add up to 8 chillis if I am making a dish including meat --  watch seeding and slicing the chillis  make sure that you wash hands before touching any part of your body,  it hurts!!!!




Andrew said:


> Hi  I use the following as a general base for all curry type sauces / dishes
> 
> 4 or 6 curry leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon onion and mustard seeds
> ...


----------



## Andrew (Aug 24, 2011)

*Bottled curry sauce*

Hi

Bottled curry sauce  --  LIDL ? ALDI and Netto do a range of curry sauces  the TIKKA and JALFREZI options are good  but I have not used the others,  I make them from scratch, 

Andrew


----------



## Raymond (Aug 24, 2011)

Or chinese version:

Onion chopped
Garlic bulb sliced (to taste)
1 to 2 tsp Chinese 5 Spice 
1/2 tsp Cumin
1 tsp Ginger
1 x tin coconut milk


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 24, 2011)

I use :The Curry Secret: How to Cook Real Indian Restaurant Meals at Home by Kris Dhillon (find it on Amazon for about ?3) 

tells you how to make a curry base you can freeze and similar for chicken pieces and then later turn them into different type of curry, he's also produced a new revised edition.  if you are into curry it's the best ?3 you can spend.


----------

